
Two Americas: The wage gap between the states has stopped closing - eplanit
https://www.axios.com/poverty-geography-economics-america-wage-gap-mobility-3bac216a-4aa6-41fe-b9e2-eca20623c008.html
======
Magnet_hammer
I agree that most nowadays don't have the resources to move and are stuck in
their hometowns with limited income

